# [SOLVED] How to increase keyboard response time in Dosbox?



## Astral100 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi guys.

Does anyone know how to increase keyboard response time in Dosbox? 
For example in windows you would need to go to Control Panel->Keyboard->Character repeat rate and slide all sliders to the max.

It is really annoying to wait about a second or so every time you hit forward key, before the guy actually starts moving forward.

Does anyone know hot to do it?


----------



## Astral100 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: How to increase keyboard response time in Dosbox?*

OK, solved it thanks to the help on the other forum. Just needed to use old dos program turbokey with parameter A1


----------



## eoghainsherry21 (Dec 1, 2008)

when i install call of duty 2 3/4 of the way throught it says error can you acess this file and verify it exists the file is d:\setup\data\zone\english\bog_b.ff. if it helps and it wont let me install after that pops up what do i do


----------



## eoghainsherry21 (Dec 1, 2008)

when i install call of duty 4
3/4 of the way throught it says error can you acess this file and verify it exists the file is d:\setup\data\zone\english\bog_b.ff. if it helps and it wont let me install after that pops up what do i do


----------

